# Kohler k321s ignition question



## Leo9 (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a Power king with the 14 HP K321s engine. It recently stopped and I discovered that the ignition circuit to the coil contained a 20W5RJ ceramic/cement resister had broken its lead. 

The previous engine that I had in this tractor didn't have a resister in that circuit so I simply replaced the wire without the resister. Apparently that was not the thing to do because now anytime I put a load on the engine it acts up and sometimes stalls.

Can anyone expand on the need for this resister and if needed does anyone know of a source other than ordering one from China.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the coil has a resister built in, it automatically drops voltage to the points to about 6-8 vdc,to keep from burning the points .
Some coils need an external resister to do this,as they don't have a built in resister.
With out it the coil can get hot,and fail,or the points may burn,or short out.


----------



## Leo9 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for that info.

The coil doesn't look like an original and I have the one from the original engine in a box somewhere. Since the original engine didn't have a resistor in the circuit I am going to assume the original coil has a built in resister so I am going to swap it out and see where that takes me.

Leo9


----------

